# Trouble installing CD-rom game(Sonic CD)



## heatherew (Dec 31, 2002)

I received a CD game for my PC, Sonic CD(Sonic the Hedgehog). I cannot get it to work with Windows XP. I get an error message saying:

"The procedure entry point SMapLS_IP_EBP_12 could not be located in the dynamic link library KERNEL32.dll."

Then I get:

"No SSP.INI found"

I tried using the Program Compatibility Wizard, but I am still getting the error messages. Can anyone decipher this?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Might be a long shot but...

Before you install, select the setup file from your cd, go to the properties
from that file and select at compatibility Windows XP. Then hopefully you should be able to install it

If no SSP is found, check here:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/d...curity/ssp_packages_provided_by_microsoft.asp


----------



## heatherew (Dec 31, 2002)

Cheeseball81 said:


> Might be a long shot but...
> 
> Before you install, select the setup file from your cd, go to the properties
> from that file and select at compatibility Windows XP. Then hopefully you should be able to install it
> ...


"select the setup file from your cd, go to the properties
from that file and select at compatibility Windows XP"

How exactly do I do this?


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Ho heatherew,

'Explore' your CD and locate the setup.exe file on it;
Right click on the setup.exe file of your CD;
Select Properties;
Select Compatibility tab;
Activate the option Run program in compatibility mode;
Select Windows 95 on the list and ok


----------



## heatherew (Dec 31, 2002)

Sorry to be dense, but I'm not sure how to explore the CD. Can you tell me how?


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Put the CD in the drive;
If the installation starts, cancel the process;
Double click on the MyComputer icon of the desktop;
You will see drives A:, C:, and so on;
Right click on the drive related to your CD Rom reader;
Select Explore


----------



## heatherew (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks! When I click on the drive, I get the same error message as above:

"The procedure entry point SMapLS_IP_EBP_12 could not be located in the dynamic link library KERNEL32.dll."

Is there anything I can do to fix this?


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Did you right click on the drive ?


----------



## heatherew (Dec 31, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

The application is misinterpreting the operating system version and is trying to call a procedure in the Windows 95 or Windows 98 version of the Dynamic Link Library (DLL) that is may be unavailable in Windows XP.

On the CD, does it say it's compatible with Windows XP?

It might need a patch


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

I've been having the exact same issues with Sonic CD. It's specifically a Windows 95 game (but works well with 98 and ME). I'm thinking it's an NTFS issue (perhaps NTFS kernel32.dll had some settings or something added/edited/removed?)

Also, I've just had a look around (assisted by Yahoo!) and it seems there are no patches or bypassing tricks around (so very, very sad  , one of the coolest games ever  ) Oh well. I still own it even if I can't play it  .


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

I have 2 solutions :
As I have many old Win95 softwares, I made 2 different partitions, one for Win95 and the other for Win2000 Pro. I began by installing first Win95. I have too a third partition for my Linux Mandrake. It's a solution.
The other solution is the expensive virtual machine where you can run different OS with Window XP : you need a strong configuration (a good CPU and many sticks of RAM). I experienced a game installed on a virtual OS. It was a little bit jerky and the graphic renditions were poor. I had 512 RAM and it was no sufficient.


----------



## heatherew (Dec 31, 2002)

I like the idea about having 2 partitions and installing Windows 95, as I too have a couple of Windows 95 CDs sitting around collecting dust. Would I have to uninstall Windows XP and then first install Windows 95 and then install XP?


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Yes, you have to uninstall first Windows XP (you reformat the drive, make the necessary backup before); 
Make a partition C: for Windows 95 in FAT32 and a second partition D: (use the floppy disk needed for Windows 95 installation);
Install Windows 95 first + all the drivers for hardware ;
Install Windows XP on the D: drive in NTFS format with your install CD;
You'll have automatically a multi-boot that will allow you to choose between 95 or XP when you turn on your computer.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Also, I explain in detail the way I did to install my different OS.
When I bought my computer, the tech men who mounted it had installed Windows XP Home on it to make some checks.
First I boot with Windows 95 installation floppy disk because my install CD is not bootable;
I deleted the partition the tech men had created;
I created a primary partition (for Windows 95) + an extended partition in which I created a logical drive D: ;
I formatted the C: drive in FAT32 and install Windows 95 on it + all the drivers;
To install Windows 2000 Pro, I boot with my install CD;
The installation wizard allows to choose on which partition Windows 2000 must be installed (it's the same for XP);
and the rest you know the usual stuff for XP


----------



## siggydude (Jun 19, 2008)

I found a patch that works quite well
The site to download it is
http://www.sonic-cult.org/dispart.php?catid=1&gameid=5&subid=1&artid=6


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm still getting error messages after running the "patch". There is no configuration needed for this program, is there?


----------

